

Open source Database Breakthrough: 10-80 times faster - messel
http://nextbigfuture.com/2009/07/open-source-database-breakthrough-10-80.html

======
russell
It gets the speedup by loading sets of column values into CPU cache and
performing relational operators on the cache values. Main memory serves a a
pipeline to the cache.

~~~
messel
I like it when HN database fluent folks shrink down a post into a one liner.
Nice russell.

------
bayareaguy
It would be interesting to see how this compares to MonetDB[1] (another open
source db that does operations column-wise), given that it too is often 10x
faster (and for some queries nearly 80x faster) than PostgreSQL or MySQL[2].

1- <http://monetdb.cwi.nl/projects/monetdb>

2- <http://monetdb.cwi.nl/projects/monetdb/SQL/Benchmark/TPCH/>

